# climbing



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sure this is on this forum somewhere but I can't find it. I have my 10wk old in a large sterlite container. Can they climb out of those. I don't have a top on right now but I'm wondering if I will need to put a top on. I can't see how they can climb out since the sides are so smooth.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Wait for Nancy to respond. It seems to me she had a little baby that Houdini'd itself out of an inescapable cage. :shock: 

I can't help you...my cage doesn't have a lid and should, since it consists mainly of easily-climbed little hedgie link fence, but he's had it all his life and, apparently, has never tried to escape. Probably too lazy. :roll: 

Someon with more experience will comment but it does seem to me a lot of owners chat about lids...better safe than sorry...(you can bet no one on HHC will ever hear about any of Snarf's escape attempts  :lol: )


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I remember Nancy posting something about this hedgie that escaped a inescapable cage. 

If you want to put a lid, you can use a wire closet shelf. That way it will still have plenty of ventilation and be easy to remove. If she wants to escape, she will find a way by climbing whatever is in her cage. They can be pretty smart.


----------

